# April Photo Contest



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme, looking forward to seeing all your lovely Spring photos!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, love the pic of Neeko taking a spring bath!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey wearing her best bonnet while resting with her small herd of goats near the daffys.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's no April Fool's joke the new contest IS open! Enter a HAPPY SPRING pic of your golden .


----------



## Sniper (May 1, 2018)

Nothing like a clean Golden!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Here's Honey wearing her best bonnet while resting with her small herd of goats near the daffys.


Honey's small herd of goats are so cute, where did you get them from?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*It's Spring? Seriously? Where? We got ~3 inches of snow over the weekend... *

Congratulations Neeko13.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Duke in the Cherry Blossoms*

Duke loves the Cherry Trees.... (but I can NEVER get the pictures to load correctly)


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Ginger in the California Super Bloom in our front yard.


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa says: "Too much garden work...let's take off those gloves and play!"


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a great theme this month


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm getting spring fever all over ...love the pictures so far...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Honey's small herd of goats are so cute, where did you get them from?


Actually the goats are mine given to me by my sisters. The small one is John, bought while we were at a John Denver concert. Honey lays with them on the bed but has never tried to play with them. She's such a good girl 0.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see a lot more!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 has chosen the theme for April *"**Happy Spring" *

Share a photo of your dog enjoying this wonderful season.  This is another fun theme, thank you Neeko13.


----------



## NOLAdog (Apr 3, 2019)

Colt enjoying the New Orleans weather!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the photos so far, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Spring here means melting snow ... and finding sticks that have been buried all winter ... (we still have 2' of snow in our back yard).


"Look what I found - isn't it amazing ...?"


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

One of my favorite photos of Jarvis. Love his smile in it.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Everyone knows spring means MUD season! Especially those of us with lighter shades of gold pups!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Ceegee I love that picture of your dog with the stick...the face says it all  (I am so darn proud of myself!)


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww, how cute!!!!!!!:grin2:


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

This is my first Golden "Molly" (Tricon Wish Come True) and her bunny...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

pawsnpaca said:


> This is my first Golden "Molly" (Tricon Wish Come True) and her bunny...


This is so very cute!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photos are sooo cute! Please share a Happy Spring pic of your golden.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally dry in Oregon ....

Lilly enjoys the green...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Enjoying all the Spring pup pictures


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

turtle66 said:


> Finally dry in Oregon ....
> 
> Lilly enjoys the green...


Love this photo, just look at those ears! :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Enjoying all the Spring pup pictures



Me too. They're all so good.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the start of another weekend, I hope we get more Happy Spring Photos!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

It's supposed to be close to 70 here today!!!! Looking for more "Spring pics!!"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you have a Happy Spring Pic from a previous spring? We'd love to see it!!


----------



## FreiyaWinter (Mar 25, 2019)

In our neck of the woods spring means mud. No flowers in bloom here yet.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FreiyaWinter said:


> In our neck of the woods spring means mud. No flowers in bloom here yet.


Great spring pic, puddles and mud everywhere. Honey loves zooming through them. She reminds me of a little kid who has to jump in every puddle!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barkley sampling the flowers - Spring 2015.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter said:


> Barkley sampling the flowers - Spring 2015.



yumm, I love flowers! Barkley's adorable.


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

*Spring in SoCal*

After a rainy winter, spring in SoCal is especially beautiful this year. So many wildflowers!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

roxygold said:


> After a rainy winter, spring in SoCal is especially beautiful this year. So many wildflowers!


...and look at who's the prettiest flower of them all!


----------



## wlk52 (Feb 18, 2019)

This is our little polar bear :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Spring pictures of our goldens keep coming in. Do you have one to share?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I finally got Rukie and his friend Dasher enjoying a spring romp. Most attempts were just a blur of Golden fur


----------



## alicelovesgoldens (Mar 21, 2019)

So many happy dogs! Love all the photos.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics, keep em coming!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Anymore spring pics??


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope you catch some Happy Spring pics this weekend and share them here!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a Happy Spring pic of your golden in this months photo contest!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 has chosen the theme for April *"**Happy Spring" *

Share a photo of your dog enjoying this wonderful season.  This is another fun theme, thank you Neeko13.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 21st, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's less than 1 week left to enter your Happy Spring Photo!


----------



## rmerritt (Mar 26, 2019)

My Beam boy enjoying his first spring!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for April is *"**Happy Spring". 
*


Time's running out to share a photo of your dog enjoying this wonderful season. 

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 21st.


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

Adorable! Doubt my golden could sit calmly next to a bunny!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

When we take our 2 for a walk everyday...we pass a bunny (or wait for him to pass us). My dogs get excited and jump up and down. I tell them to behave or there will be no treats from the Easter Bunny this year


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only a few days before the contest closes, post your pic soon!


Ivyacres said:


> Neeko13 has chosen the theme for April *"**Happy Spring" *
> 
> Share a photo of your dog enjoying this wonderful season.  This is another fun theme, thank you Neeko13.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 21st, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we see more Happy Spring pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> I hope we see more Happy Spring pics!



This contest ends in only 2 days, on 4/21.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 said:


> Anymore spring pics??



This contest closes tomorrow!


----------



## rjhangia (Mar 25, 2019)

6 month old Pluto enjoying a spring wildflower hike by the ocean!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Pluto is very handsome!


----------



## rjhangia (Mar 25, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Pluto is very handsome!


Thank you! ?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is a picture of Chumlee at a very young 10 years old enjoying the Spring irises in his cool shades!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

He's too sexy for his shades    
that's a great picture!


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

We finally have some flowers in NJ! Mia smelled the cherry blossoms and of course, then tried to eat them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone!

TODAY is the last day to submit a photo in the April Photo Contest! 




> Neeko13 has chosen the theme for April "Happy Spring"
> 
> Share a photo of your dog enjoying this wonderful season. This is another fun theme, thank you Neeko13.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, April 21st, please, one entry per membership.As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> TODAY is the last day to submit a photo in the April Photo Contest!



Enjoy your day! :smile2:

I'll close the contest a little after 6pm so there's a few hour left to submit your pic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Enjoy your day! :smile2:
> 
> I'll close the contest a little after 6pm so there's a few hour left to submit your pic.


Today is the last day to enter the April Photo Contest, it will be closing in a few hours.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed. Watch for the voting poll!


----------

